# Would it be wrong.......



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

.....to buy my 3-almost-4 year-old granddaughter this?

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Childs+Archery+Bow+and+Arrow+Set_i2378_baseitem.html

She watches Daddy and Grandpa shoot outside all the time. With this, she could learn to aim and shoot in the house over the winter. Maybe next year be ready for a bigger bow. Or am I being an overly-obsessive grandpa? :wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its 10 bucks, if she can have a little fun, is 10 bucks worth it?


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

first make sure its ok with mom she will have to put up with this the most.....other than that yes it would be a lot of fun. will you be there when she shoots?......


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

safe cracker said:


> first make sure its ok with mom she will have to put up with this the most.....other than that yes it would be a lot of fun. will you be there when she shoots?......


Mom, dad and granddaughter live with us so, yes...I would be there. If she shoots up the house it will be my house...LOL.
Daddy is as much of an archery nut as me.


----------

